# Butane Gas Bottles



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

Just bought a gas heater from Aki, and it requires a standard butane gas bottle that you see at many petrol stations, but they only do swaps. Seems I have enter into a contract with Cepsa to get my first bottle.

Or are there any other options to get my first bottle? And if I bought one privately would I have any problem exchanging it at a petrol station?

Any advice welcome. I live in El Faro next to Fuengirola, Costa del Sol.

Thanks

Wibs


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Our Ferreteria sell new bottles, about 20€ plus the "fill".I 
assume others do too. Also you can usually pick a few up at the Flea market in Fuengirola. No you do not need a licence for an Estufa. Stick with the heavy Orange Repsol bottles they are subsidised by the Government and are currently €14.45 a fill , against €17.5 for the rest.


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

No problem with 2nd hand bottles, do not pay more than 10€ though, that is the current going rate. It is probably best to ask on forums/FB Buy and sell pages close to you. You will probably need 2, one to use and one for a spare.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

I agree, you can normally find them on flea markets for around €10.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

It's not such a bad idea to get a contract with Repsol or Cepsa, because they will then deliver it to your house instead of you having to drive to get a replacement. They will also remind you when the compulsory five-year maintenance check is due. It may also be a bit cheaper, as they have to charge the government-approved rate.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Repsol don't deliver everywhere. They absolutely do not deliver to where we live!! We bought our first bottle with the standard Repsol contract but since then we've accumulated around 8 bottles second hand. Absolutely no problem exchanging them and we've been doing it for over 7 years now.


----------



## Swerve (Jun 29, 2011)

Milanuncios.


----------

